# Help me with a cool name for a dwarf's weapon



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm gearing up a new dwarf character to play in a game tonight.  He uses an axe that's been handed down through his family and was thinking that a named weapon would be pretty cool, you know, something like Glamdring the Foe-Hammer and the like.  

Any ideas for cool suitably dwarfish named weapon?  Any help would be appreciated as I'm just brainstorming right now.
Thanks!

Mog Elffoe
Underdark Exterminator and Dwarf Extraordinaire


----------



## Eye Tyrant (Jan 19, 2002)

How about *Troll Cleaver* ?


----------



## pontus (Jan 19, 2002)

Orcfear
Trollfoe
Giant's Doom


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

"Demon Axe", in dwarven, is written "Braut'nyr..."  I like the sound of that...   Hmm... (Words originally from Dragon 278.)


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Jan 19, 2002)

How about....

Brimstone
Orcslayer
Blood Reaver
Skull Splitter
Giant Killer

Or something along those lines...

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## Wolfspider (Jan 19, 2002)

*A couple examples....*

My dwarven fighter/wizard carries a two-handed flaming burst war maul called _Runefire._  It has a large dwarven rune symbolizing fire on the face of it that glows red-hot when it's being used.

A previous dwarven fighter of mine had a flaming short sword called _Trollburn._


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Taren Nighteyes said:
			
		

> *How about....
> 
> Brimstone
> Orcslayer
> ...




Hmm...
Orc Splitter,
Giant Crusher,
Goblin Slicer,
Ogre Masher,
Dragon Squisher?
Drow Jucier?

What about...
Mordin's Mallet or Cave Carver

You could always go with the old standby's like...
Belly Spiller or Neck Ripper?


----------



## Quickbeam (Jan 19, 2002)

How about:

Helmcleaver
Runeblade
Headsplitter
Deathknell
and my personal favorite, Carnage


----------



## Psychotic Jim (Jan 19, 2002)

How about making the axe have a legend surrouding it and then naming the axe after that legend?  Like how about this-  Great-Great-Great-Grandpa Quincy was surrounded in all directions by goblins, orcs, trolls, and other evill humanoid scum.  He had to flee deep into the diamond mines, into an abandoned shaft.  He looked around, but it was a dead end.  But he noticed something- the only thing holding this part of the cavern was a pillar of diamonds.  Quicy thought to himself, can my axe even have a chance of slicing through this diamond pillar to make this cavern collapse on my enemies?  Could I avenge my clan doing this?  So Quicy prayed to Clangadin (or whoever the dwarven god is) and swung a mighty blow against the pillar.  The whole mine shook with just the force of the blow, and the pillar started to crack, little-by-little, the crack got wider, until the whole pillar collasped.  So did the whole mine shaft, covering everything inside and wiping out the horde of evil gobllin scum.  And what about the hero, Quincy.  He arose from the rubble miraculously unharmed, saved by covering himself with his trusty axe.  From that day forward, his axe would be known as Old Faithful Diamondsplitter... or something like that.  You could have the axe be some sort of family heirloom or sacred weapon that has somehow survived through the ages.

But "Percy" is also a nice name  .


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jan 19, 2002)

Okay, it's settled.  'Percy' it is!   

Thanks for all the ideas, guys!

Mog Elffoe
Underdark Exterminator and Dwarf Extraordinaire


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

_The Axe of Dwarvish Lords_ ? 


or maybe:

Heart Mauler
Soul Taker
Foe's Bane
The Flame of Udun  (five points if you know were this one comes from)

That's all I've got.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Percy sounds good to me!


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 19, 2002)

Asskicker


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

Percy!!!

I much prefer ol' Bessy 

or even a Maude.


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *
> The Flame of Udun  (five points if you know were this one comes from)*




Oh - I know, I KNOW!!! Can I tell?  Or should I hide it down here...  

As Gandalf the Gray refers to the Balrog, the "Flame of Udun!" : )


----------



## Rollo Le Brun (Jan 20, 2002)

Think about what it did or if it has unusual powers. Did it kill someone? ________'s Bane. I call my axe Drinker.


----------



## wolfpunk (Jan 20, 2002)

how about Bloodletter


----------



## GeorgeFields (Jul 8, 2006)

I played a gnome years ago that wielded an arquebus named "Betsy". He had a three stooges Curly accent, too. I'm not sure how that happened.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

Well just curious...what kind of weapon is this?


----------



## Festivus (Jul 8, 2006)

He said some sort of axe, though not specifcally what kind.

My suggestion is something to do with heritage, like "Stonechipper"


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

Festivus said:
			
		

> He said some sort of axe, though not specifcally what kind.
> 
> My suggestion is something to do with heritage, like "Stonechipper"




Well if it's an axe, I go with something simple "Smiter, the Smiting!"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hrmm.....

Auromnacht the Parter of Twilight

maybe? or

Calthaech'raugrr the Iron Banshee


----------



## Drowbane (Jul 8, 2006)

*fnord*

o.0


----------



## Drowbane (Jul 8, 2006)

I had a dwarven fighter who wielded the fearsome warhammer... Bellringer!!


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 8, 2006)

Suggestions were void... about 4 1/2 years ago guys and gals 

nice try though


----------



## Drowbane (Jul 8, 2006)

doublepost... again...


----------



## Drowbane (Jul 8, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> Suggestions were void... about 4 1/2 years ago guys and gals
> 
> nice try though




Gah!! I guess this explains why necromancy is EVIL.


----------



## Gez (Jul 8, 2006)

Drowbane said:
			
		

> o.0




But "Fnord" _*is*_ a good weapon name.


----------



## Arrgh! Mark! (Jul 8, 2006)

Eagerness (The Axe of...)

The Termination of Hostilities

Heartgrinder

Mercy (Excellent for an executioners axe)

The Heart of (Granddaddy dwarfs name)


----------



## Jack of Shadows (Jul 8, 2006)

Well,

Woadglen, the Mountain Claw

Jack


----------



## Endur (Jul 8, 2006)

My favorite character had a dwarven battleaxe named Moradin's Grip.

Any combination of two words can make an effective name for a weapon.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jul 8, 2006)

What was a notable event associated with the axe? Perhaps it has a long lineage, but nothing "spectacular" has happened with it yet, and it will fall to _your_ character to give it its name. Even if it has a name, you can rename it, just as Aragorn renamed _Narsil_ as _Anduril_, Flame of the West.


----------



## Arkham (Jul 8, 2006)

( 4 years too late, I know... )

Helmfoe, the Axe of Two Minds... (ewwww)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2006)

Wierd, didn't notice....wonder why GeoFFields reanimated this very, very old thread......?


----------



## Sejs (Jul 9, 2006)

Volgundar, whose name in dwarven means 'Mountain Tooth'.


----------



## Sejs (Jul 9, 2006)

Gez said:
			
		

> But "Fnord" _*is*_ a good weapon name.



Because you'll never see it coming unless you know how to look for it.


----------

